# On your way to the blind in the dark...



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

try not to think about these guys. It came to me as an email...looks like S. Texas to me.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

And he looks hungry lol.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

lions are few and far between....
rabid coyotes are way more prevelent...


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

second one coming down the sendero behind him


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Whatever


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

TroutMaster76 said:


> second one coming down the sendero behind him


I've heard that males are solitary and females can be accompanied by her offspring for up to 2 years.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think a covey of quail flying up under my feet in pitch black darkness while crossing a pasture scares me more than the thought of a lion stalking me.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I think a covey of quail flying up under my feet in pitch black darkness while crossing a pasture scares me more than the thought of a lion stalking me.


*That's Funny!......I've been there.....Done that!!...It will make your Heart, "Skip-A- Beat"*


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

or ***** or owls or illegals in the stand when you open the door


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

momma hog feeding piggies next to us setting trap at nite and runing between my son and I will have you changing your britches .


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

for a slipt second quail have been the biggest and baddest monster in the woods. Count less times...


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I shot a doe one afternoon and called some friends to help drag it out, after dark. Long drag. They said they were on their way so I took all my gear and bow out to the truck, then went back in to wait, now dark. What I didn't know is my buddy got out on the Interstate and made his way to my stand, through the woods, in the dark. As I approached the dead dear, he jumps down from my stand and I just about crapped my pants! I'll bet he giggled the whole time sneaking through the woods too!
Those cougars got nothing on my buddies!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Black growlers*

Never know what's out there.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Someone has to say it , Photoshop. If you look real close one feeder is shorter than the other. Just kidding . To cool pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spooked up a group of pigs last weekend. Multiple growls, took a few steps back and they take off running. One nearly runs me over. Had to change my britches when I got back to camp. Always got thoughts going through my head on my way to the stand, thats why I always am packing heat with me.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

That was in Mexico and was posted here about a month ago by Mexhunter still a 2 cool pic


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i have to 3rd or 4th quail...i HATE walking in the dark...you ever seen a 360* headlamp....well, lets just say mine is always turning till i get to my stand!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*pic*



sotol buster said:


> Someone has to say it , Photoshop. If you look real close one feeder is shorter than the other. Just kidding . To cool pic, thanks for sharing.


And that pic before your post , you can clearly see the bear only has 3 legs.............LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I've gotta go with hearing a rattler popping off in the dark on the way to the stand in Nov. when it's still warm out. UGhh, chills!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Near Brownwood Texas I climbed into a tree blind one morning. Everything quiet as a mouse, until I got comfortable and waiting on daylight.... Suddenly....The whole tree above my head exploded with roosting turkeys scattering every direction......I lost 5yrs. of the end of my life that morning, and maybe a pair of tighty whiteys.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I carry multiple weapons and plenty of ammo to the stand with me, just for times like these. My buddies know this so they don't go scarying the **** out of me. I don't mess with them either. Getting shot is not on my bucket list.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The only things I worried about were rattlesnakes and skunks.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Shareing a tree with a Screech Owl will have you running for Jesus purty quick !
those things let out the scariest sound i have ever heard.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

HonkyFin said:


> Shareing a tree with a Screech Owl will have you running for Jesus purty quick !
> those things let out the scariest sound i have ever heard.


have two of those screaming in your window at home all night and when they stop the stupid donkey across the CR think it's his turn then repeat from midnight till 4Am with the occasional train a mile away.. jeez glad it's the country and not city airport. LMAO!:headknock

x5 now on J's quail!:rotfl:


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I got to my duck hunting spot a bit early, and had my decoys all out already. I didn't have a blind then, so I was just sitting there on the ground. Well I realized I had about 30 more min till the sun was going to come up, so I figured id lay down for a couple min and shut my eyes... Well I wake up cause I thought I heard something, and I open my eyes, and there's a coyote standing about a half a foot away from my feet with his head all crouched down trying to see what I was, he then bumps his head into my wader boot trying to figure me out. Luckily I had already had my gun loaded and ready to go. So as soon as he had bumped my leg, that was enough for me, I turned the safety off, he crouched his head up (by now he's practically between my legs) and before he knew it, he got a 12g 3in 3shot Black Cloud to the face. I was covered in blood, and probably lost a couple years... It was the worst case of buck fever I have ever had haha


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I got these Monday from a friend who said they were taken last Thursday.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

He also said the pics were taken West of Junction right off I-10.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

cool pics he nailed that yearlin..


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Door to my stand opens inward...got in one morning and as it got light enough to see,the whole inside of the door began to move with the mass of yellowjackets on it...I opened as easy as I could and then did my superman imitation to the ground,10 ft below....


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

My worst nighttime one was when I climbed the ladder to the blind and opened the door and was face to face with a big arse snake. I quickly slammed the door and flew back down the ladder. I mingled around by the blind for minute to get my heart back into my chest and then had to figure out how to get him out. I got a long stick and made my way back up. The snake was gone. After a extremely thorough search I reluctantly climbed in the blind. Seeing how the blind was old and had a few "ventilation holes" I assumed he left the way he came. But I was nerve wracking the entire hunt wondering if he was still in there with me somewhere.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I think if we drop a couple hundred hungry ones off along the border, nature would take it's course...


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

full moon, no flashlight, I had a cat follow me 200 yards down a 10 foot right of way, with the cat letting out a scream about every 50 yards. I was probably moving at a 10 second hundred yard pace. Thought I would see it when it got daylight, after I got intot he stand, but instead, after I got in the stand it screamed again and then one answered it from my opposite side. At daylight nothing, no deer or cats.

That was in Robertson County, north of Bryan, TX


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

i woke up a bull elk on the way to the stand in pitch dark, it stood up in chest high grass about 15 yards away from me, thank god it ran the other way. 
ingram tx


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

We had a place in Rocksprings for years and years. The rancher had told us that he had a cat on the place, but all the the old timers that I huted with call BS and said that they had never seenit so it didn't exsist. I always enjoyed walking ridges in Rocksprings and the place was large enough for it. One evening i was walking back to my truck right before dark after walking about 3 miles of ridges all day. I was about 100 yards from my truck when i saw something in the brush. I stopped and about 20 yards in front of me the cat walked out, looked at me, and then into the brush on the other side of the road. I didn't even have a chance to get my gun up because I was so stunned. The cedar was really thick down the road and the only way to my truck was walking right past the spot it came out. I swear it stalked me all the way back to my truck, because everytime I stopped something in the bushes stopped. It was pretty spooky.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I had an experience with Mountain Lion in Rocksprings a few years ago. My son shot a small injured buck right at sundown. We could not find a blood trail in the dark so I let it go till the morning. 

I went out by myself to find the deer at first light. After a quick search I found it. The cat had drug it approx. 25 yards into a dry creek bed. Had ate the cut cavity out of it and covered it with rocks and gravel. The only weapon I had was a 9MM with snake loads in it. 

I still hunt there, never seen the cat though. I have passed many young 8, 9 and 10 points over those years never to be seen again. Found two sculls this summer 9 and and 8pt. He may still be there.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

A freind and I were hunting a lease near Carmine. We planned to meet at a T in the road after the evening hunt. Since it was the last days hunt I didn't get out of the stand until I couldn't see 30 yards in front of myself. I went to the T and my friend wasn't there so I waited, and waited, and waited. By this time it was pitch black. About the time I turned to walk toward the stand he hunted, a bobcat decided to let me know he was there. I swear that cat couldn't have been more than a few feet away. Skeered the chit ot of me. Then I heard my friends truck crank up at the camp.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

...sorta along the same lines.....one evening walking to my 4wheeler from the stand (250yds.) and I can see something on the trail headed straight for me from about 25 yds. and closing fast. Uh-oh, what the he** is that???!! It was a young buck hot on a trail with his nose to the ground. If I hadn't stepped out of his way, he would have run right in to me. He stopped about 5ft. past me. We kinda looked at each other and then he took off, nose back down to ground, like nothing happened....


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*scary things*

Along the same lines as the rest of the post. Never know what watching you. Sure is has been posted before but still scary if true.


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cool cat! X2 looks like another one behind it.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

I walked right into a group of bedded deer one morning. Pitch black, no moon. They make a lot of noise jumping up and running away. It will definately make your heart race. Finally got the flashlight turned on and saw deer butts going every which way. Just about peed myself


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Door to my stand opens inward...got in one morning and as it got light enough to see,the whole inside of the door began to move with the mass of yellowjackets on it...I opened as easy as I could and then did my superman imitation to the ground,10 ft below....


This happened to me last year. got in, shut the door, and they all came out of this crack in the wall where they had been hiding. Opened the door slowly and jumped out. I never go without a can of wasp spray now. For everything else on the way to the blind I keep my pistol ready :dance:


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Some years back I was in my blind and a small bird started screaming on the ground next to me. Well I waited for a minute or two and decided I had enough so I stepped out to put it out of it's misery. Next thing I know a hawk came down out of the tree and grabbed me by the top of the head...guess he didn't like me messing with his breakfast. Now I've been spooked by quail before...but that really scared the chit out me.


----------



## seacam (Jan 23, 2010)

Walking thru the woods to the truck mid-morning minding my own business. Big honking bobcat lets out a screech and bailed outta the tree I had just walked under. Shortest walk to the truck ever. Don't think my feet touched the ground but twice and it was stilla half mile!!!!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

these were taken last year at a feeder I was hunting


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

2 stories!

First one had to do with skinning a rattlesnake by the headlights on my buddies truck only to have the tail curl up and unexpectedly touch me under my arm. Not sure how I kept from cutting myself and my buddies into pieces as I came up and outta there swinging the knife!

Second ... Out spotlighting varmints one night with some outlaw high school buddies of mine back in the day. Guy on the driver side of the truck is holding the spotlight up out of his window while the guy on the passenger side sits in his window and uses the top of the truck to shoot. His "clean shot" doesn't take into consideration the parallax of the scope and he shoots the spotlight right out of the hand of our friend. Trigger squeeze is followed by the spotlight exploding in the hand of the driver followed by a lot of screaming and hollering, and chatting of pants and then laughing so hard we were crying. No injuries to report just three boys educated without any undue pain to deal with! Every time I pick up a Q-beam I think of that night!

Keep em coming. These threads are always the most entertaining!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*It helps...*

Not to think about it. Just walk to the stand and do not think yourself into a scared state.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*About 20 years ago one morning east of Brady,*

and as a guest for a spring turkey hunt on a friend's annual Lease, I was delivered to an elevated stand I had never seen in daylight. I climbed up the ladder and entered the plywood stand to find a chair, the front window of the stand open, and what looked like a Greek food called domalies(sp?)(rice and meat wrapped in spinach)all over the place, including in the chair. I don't recall an odor, but I recall cleaning out the stand the best I could, and took a seat. I settled in and watch out window for a while, and at some point dozed off. The next thing I know I was awakened by an extremely loud noise caused by a huge owl landing on the front window frame about 3 feet from my face, and staring me in the face, with wings at full spread. I don't know which one of us was the most startled, but the owl immediately flew off before I could even respond. I don't know if I yelled or not, but I probably did. I'm glad I didn't have to immediately clime out of the stand, because it wouldn't have been pretty! BTW, the domalies were owl manure. Little did I know at the time, but it was a startling way to learn!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

You could take them two lil kitty cats Easy, Jimk, Even in the dark.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Killer oppossum*

This didnt happen to me but happened to a bud of mine hunting about four hundred yards away and I could hear him scream from where I was anyways his story goes he was walking through a short stretch of brush when he pushed his way under a little pine with limbs hanging down unknown to him there was a oppossum on the limb that came off on his head when he pushed his way through and after a round of what Im sure looked something like the tasmanian devil in the cartoons of spinning and screaming he bucked to oppossum off. I dont recall what he said he thought was on him but I dont guess it would matter if in the dark you have hissing and claws on your head and neck could only be a squirrel but in your mind its probably a sabre tooth tiger.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> You could take them two lil kitty cats Easy, Jimk, Even in the dark.


You know you're right, Jason. Shoot, I may even try your method of drawing them out and tie a steak to my backside while I'm walking...I sure would like to see you demonstrate the proper way to walk with that thing...I won't do it if it'll make my butt look big!!:biggrin:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

This seems to fit here...I'm not a good enough writer to do justice to the story but it was truly a "memorable" hunt. It's true...it really happened and I still chuckle when I think of Freddie.

_Years ago...really, a long time ago I went on an "invite" hunt to South Texas. I really had a chance at a personal best on this hunt and was really looking forward to it. Our host picked us up in SA on a chartered bus and wined and dined us as we rode...we even had a hostess. We went south to Laredo and then north on "Old Mines Road."_

_Later that evening, other folks arrived and one of them was a painter that I'll call "Freddie." Freddie was a character about as wide as he was tall and we all knew he was a painter because he was dressed in his white painter uniform. Freddie stayed up late...way past when most of us went to bed in the "bunkroom"...full of upper and lower bunk beds._

_I remember waking up to a locomotive...Freddie snoring...that boy could blow the roof off. Sometime later during the night, I woke up to a loud crash....Freddie had fallen out of the top bunk he was sleeping in. I mean, it really shook the place...like dropping a 350 lb feedsack on the wooden floor. I remember him telling us he was all right and we went back to sleep. I still think someone pushed him out of bed to stop the noise._

_The next morning, we were taken out to our blinds we had selected the night before...Freddie and I were in the same truck. The guide dropped Freddie off and showed him where his blind was down a sendero...it was still dark and off Freddie went. They dropped me off next and I walked to a blind looking down a long sendero and I got ready...full of anticipation for my PB buck._

_It was still dark when I saw a light coming down the sendero...it was bobbing up and down in a curious manner. I watched and it kept coming and was going right in front of me...and it was a man running down the sendero and calling out, "Brewski, Brewski"...which was the guide's name. I realized it was Freddie...I could tell by his white pants and started laughing...couldn't help it. I shined my light and called to him....big mistake...he did a left turn and headed for my blind. These were one person blinds but that didn't stop Freddie...up the ladder and into the blind he came...I know how a sardine must feel and the blind was swaying...it wasn't built for about 550lbs.. Nearly busting the plywood on one side, I was squeezed up against the wall as he was because we didn't fit...I'll bet the sides of the blind were bowed out. I asked him "What happened?" He said, "I was on my way to the blind but I couldn't find it and then something attacked me so I took off running back to the truck." I wondered how far he would have run if I hadn't called out to him...he was headed for the Rio Grande. He had run across the road and was following a sendero._

_I couldn't help it, I was still laughing and asked him to go back down the ladder and find a place down the road...he wasn't having any of it and refused to leave the blind...whatever had attacked him was still waiting for him to come down. So, I left the blind....not gracefully, though. We were wedged really tight and I had to move around Freddie to make it to the door...it wasn't pretty but I finally got my head out and went down head first until I could pull the rest of my body out. I was happy to leave. I found a spot down the road and hunted that until we were picked up...no one shot anything._

_Freddie left after we got back to the camphouse. I didn't shoot or see anything good that hunt but I still remember it from time to time._


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*aint nothing till*

aint nothing till you go to the outhouse that is open at the backside bottom, then you hear a rattlesnake rattle as you are into your business, all of a sudden someone swats your testicles with a pine brough and you exit said outhouse with the screen door hanging on you as you leave and you hunting companions are all there laughing at you. You head inside camp and all firearms are gone. Was not me, it was a guy I work with, we still laugh about it often. It's good that the firearms were gone because I know that it would not have been pretty.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jimk said:


> You know you're right, Jason. Shoot, I may even try your method of drawing them out and tie a steak to my backside while I'm walking...I sure would like to see you demonstrate the proper way to walk with that thing...I won't do it if it'll make my butt look big!!:biggrin:


6 ft of rope tied to a fresh T-bone, drug sloooowly. I don't know if it will make your butt look big. But, if it works I bet it will make your britches look full.:slimer::slimer:


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

its amazing how pic get around that pic is off my ranch in mexico the cat in the back is the one that I shot last week.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

pic


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I know the big cats are on the increase in Texas. The picture attached is supposed to be from a mountain lion hunter in New Mexico in 2006. I expect there'll be some future encounters with jaguars in Texas...I just don't want to walk up on one when it's hungry!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jimk said:


> I know the big cats are on the increase in Texas. The picture attached is supposed to be from a mountain lion hunter in New Mexico in 2006. I expect there'll be some future encounters with jaguars in Texas...I just don't want to walk up on one when it's hungry!


Dangit Jim, I always go for a walk after the morning hunt. I stop the truck and go explore a different canyon, walk around a tank, or just a big flat with no roads. Now between you and my vaquero always talkin bout the cats, I been practicing pulling my knife. I'm gettin quick too.Like this little schrade sharpfinger is gonna do any good.hwell:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> Dangit Jim, I always go for a walk after the morning hunt. I stop the truck and go explore a different canyon, walk around a tank, or just a big flat with no roads. Now between you and my vaquero always talkin bout the cats, I been practicing pulling my knife. I'm gettin quick too.Like this little schrade sharpfinger is gonna do any good.hwell:


You know...you might want to make that rope longer than 6 feet...I'm thinking more like 100 yards and learn to walk backwards...especially in Mexico:walkingsm


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I talked to my dad yesterday and told him that he could pick up my Prowler to use for the rest of the season...He said that was a **** good idea...I asked why it was such a good idea...He starts to tell me about a few days before he was hunting my stand at our little place in Beeville. You have to walk through a sendero that has brush on both sides that i dont even think the deer can get through. He said he came around the bend in the road face to face with a 10pt that we have on camera from the area...He said he put his hand out just to rub him on the *** as he turned around..Dad fell on his but and dropped his rifle and everything else..He is 74 years old so he had to sit there on the ground for a while just to be able to get up and make his way back to the truck...He says he is done with walking in the dark...I would be too.


----------



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

*The first picture.*

Yes, the first picture was from last year off our ranch in Mexico.
My brother was sitting in my area just for the fun of it and shot the female. 
So yes, Mexhunter above is correct. 
There still is one more roaming my area. 
I get a personal escort to and from my area. 
No parking 300 yards away and walking in.
Its kinda nice.


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

obiewan57 said:


> full moon, no flashlight, I had a cat follow me 200 yards down a 10 foot right of way, with the cat letting out a scream about every 50 yards. I was probably moving at a 10 second hundred yard pace. Thought I would see it when it got daylight, after I got intot he stand, but instead, after I got in the stand it screamed again and then one answered it from my opposite side. At daylight nothing, no deer or cats.
> 
> That was in Robertson County, north of Bryan, TX


What year was that around because my brother and I seen a cat in Roberson Country around 2003 Bow season. It was early morning hours.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yall might have seen this but this guy says he was taking a picture of himself....


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

There are so many of them in Mexico because it is almost impossible to get tags for Mt Lions.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Freaking scary


----------

